# Godzilla broke her toe



## Aardbark (Feb 5, 2016)

Godzilla has had a small kink in her toe that she has been nursing for a while. Its one of her back legs, the long toe. She walks gently with that leg.

But recently her toe from the kink onward has grown all swollen, and has turned a purple color, as well as her nail looks filled up with blood.

What can I do for her? Is she going to lose her toe? I cant take her to a vet at the moment because money is to tight.

And help or advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Walter1 (Feb 5, 2016)

Absolutely make an appointment with a vet experienced in exotics.Not sarcasm at all, but remember "Stitch in time saves nine".


----------



## Jrock23 (Feb 5, 2016)

No offense but if you say you noticed it before the color started to show. Then you should have made the vet appointment awhile ago. Depends on how serious it could really be, she could lose a toe.. You have to find out what's in your enclosure that would cause an injury like this and remove it.


----------



## Aardbark (Feb 5, 2016)

Yes I noticed it before. But I could not afford to bring her to the vet again. I had already taken her earlier before the toe injury, and she is on antibiotics for an infection. So instead of criticizing me, maybe give me some advice that will help her, a vet is not an option right now.


----------



## Jrock23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm not criticizing you, I'm just reading what you wrote and basically saying to you if you notice a problem handle it immediately. Because things can get worse.. But try soaking your tegu in warm water, sugar and water seems to make the swelling go down from what i've heard, I can probably help you a little bit more if i can see a photo of the size of the swelling..


----------



## Aardbark (Feb 25, 2016)

Now the toe has died. From the broken part (about the middle of her toe) and out its definitely dead. Its all black and starting to shrivel up. It needs to come off.

My question is, will it fall off on its own, or should I take her to a vet to get it amputated? If left alone, will the dead part spread, or will it eventually fall off? And if I take her to the vet to get it cut off, how much does it normally cost to get a toe amputated?

She is still in hibernation, and the only time I have seen her in the past month, is once when she came out to drink a lot of water and bask for a little bit.


----------



## Jrock23 (Feb 26, 2016)

Sorry to hear that.. You can wait it out, thats up to you. I don't know what you financial situations, but I would call a experience vet and get a quote before making an appointment.. Your photo did not upload..


----------



## snibborsirk (Feb 26, 2016)

Aardbark, I don't want to seem rude but it seems like she needs to go to a vet ASAP. Sounds like the toe problem has been an issue for weeks now and it's not getting better. None of us here are vets so we will not be able to give you the advice or answers you're asking for. Most vets are willing to do a payment plan if you can't afford it upfront.


----------



## Walter1 (Feb 26, 2016)

At this point, hopeful it can be cut and tegu treated with antibiotics. If left untreated, infection can set in, more flesh will rot, and a lot more money will be needed to hopefully save him. I sympathize that money can be tight, but them's the facts.


----------

